# Natural Substrate



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

I want to go for a natural substrate for my 90g. Not sure what to use sand, pool filter sand, florite or Eco complete. How does pool filter sand look? Does anyone have any pictures? Open to tips or suggestions


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't like the look of pool sand its quite dull. However , it's cleaner than Natural beach Sand. I use BOMIX from Rona , it's a beach sand and I didnt have to wash it as much as much as the play sand.

Beach sand is more natural , a bit lighter in weight but I wouldn't worry about that at all. Just make sure you turn filters off if you plan on moving the sand around at all.

I've used both and beach sand looks better overall , you may need to invest another hour or two more cleaning it but it is worth it.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

1313 said:


> I want to go for a natural substrate for my 90g. Not sure what to use sand, pool filter sand, florite or Eco complete. How does pool filter sand look? Does anyone have any pictures? Open to tips or suggestions


What kind of livestock are you keeping?


----------



## troso (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't use play sand, they're a pain in the ass when replanting.
I have it on my 6G and 20G as a cap on my dirted tank.
I'm thinking of replacing mine with a black blasting sand or safe t sorb. I've found a place in Oshawa that sells the black sand for $7.75 for a 55lbs bag.


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe a discus pair, cardinals, rummy nose, corys, and a couple tiny plecos.



JNSN said:


> What kind of livestock are you keeping?


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

What do you think of black diamond blasting sand and flourite sand?


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Is there anywhere cheaper than big als? Thinking of using black blasting sand do you know where I can get it?


----------



## troso (Jan 7, 2015)

You can get them from bathe and mclellan in Oshawa.
This is their price list.
55lb bag black shot 20 = $7.73
88lb bag black shot 20 = $11.47
88lb bag black shot 12 = $11.56
55lb bag grey blast 40 = $5.35


----------



## 1313 (Apr 17, 2014)

Is it safe to use in aquariums?



troso said:


> You can get them from bathe and mclellan in Oshawa.
> This is their price list.
> 55lb bag black shot 20 = $7.73
> 88lb bag black shot 20 = $11.47
> ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

1313 said:


> What do you think of black diamond blasting sand and flourite sand?


I don't think blasting sand is good for cories.


----------

